# cleaning curtains



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi, what suggestions can you come up with to clean the curtains on my Autosleeper Nuevo? They are showing some signs of mildew or similar mould condition, only slightly. Would just a wash get rid of it or is it a little more serious? Any help gratefully accepted. Chasper.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

chasper said:


> Hi, what suggestions can you come up with to clean the curtains on my Autosleeper Nuevo? They are showing some signs of mildew or similar mould condition, only slightly. Would just a wash get rid of it or is it a little more serious? Any help gratefully accepted. Chasper.


On ours it was just the curtain liners. We tried every thing but could not get the stains out. Rang Autosleepers and ordered a few metres of liner and restitched it into the curtains. It was the only way to solve the problem. Now we remove the curtains for the winter and store them indoors. The problem was only with the cab curtains.

Terry


----------

